# What a beautiful day to dig out a crap hole from the past..



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

We started another privy today,and what a great day to do it! it was near 70 degrees here.It's about time spring inched its way in.The pit so far is 1880s,I got a Montgomery's Hair Restorer right under the first cap and Paul pulled out a  nice local green squat from the fill on the wall.We seem to do pits in two parts lately,Paul has (2 young kids) no other explanations needed [] so we have to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

Paul with the squat.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

When I first saw this I thought it was a fire grenade.It is a lamp chimney,to bad it has a few nicks on it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

Click it   http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd54/seitz7/?action=view&current=9lives.flv 

  1880s cat  Meow...


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope you hit it big Rick. What is the squat?
 CBM


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't care about hittin it big,I just hope we hit a little more [] the squat is a good ole F Horlacher.


----------



## woody (Mar 7, 2009)

I like the MSD video......LOL!!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey Rick,
 The hair restorer is nice. The squat is fantastic. What I'm jealous about, though, is the 70 degrees! Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

Another warm one tomorrow! but soon we will be saying..........Man I hate this HEAT! [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks wood its a little different []


----------



## capsoda (Mar 8, 2009)

Dang, they thowd the cat down the crapper.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

Yep,which eve one it was, live or dead fluffy was sent to a bad place.


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice finds, Rick.  Keep us posted. Love seeing the pics. Thanks!


----------



## Just Dig it (Mar 8, 2009)

or maybe the cat fell in = (


----------



## Oldtimer (Mar 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: Just Dig it
> 
> or maybe the cat fell in = (


 Shi!!y way to go!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

I found this huge jar on the hard bottom! its the first one I ever dug (whole) this size.It was standing up,thats what saved it.Thats a local hutch next to it.


----------



## woody (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

That looks like a fruit jar. Is there any embossing on it? 
 Is the base of the jar completely flat???


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

The bottom of the jar..
   C Riessner & Co NY Pat Feb 12   78.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Not enough barrels for this one...


----------



## woody (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

RB# 2504

 Glass jar used as a liner for metal jacketed QUEEN kerosene container.
 Ground lip pour spout screw on lid.

 2 Gallon aqua    $20-30


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Really? thats more then I would have expected for a jar. I'm not a jar person []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

*


----------



## woody (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Funny, I thought it would have been worth more!!!
 The top looks like a "Crowleytown" mason jar.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

The door to the past []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Nick Knacks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

We got a lot of commons out of this one,It seemed like these people used only what they needed,no extravagant goodies.
 Here is my best bottle from this dig.
  Dr Moore's Venereal Antiseptic.It was a mouth wash.if I dig one (weird) item per  pit I am happy [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Ahhh I'll keep it and fill it with change []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*



> Dr Moore's Venereal Antiseptic


 
 Wow, thats a great medicine.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looks like you guys are working up an addition to this old crapper hole!

 Great venereal bottle!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Nice dig, Rick. The picture-embossed med, green squat and the bird cup are sweet.  ~Jim


----------



## privvydigger (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

hey rick 
 Where can a fellow digger get them blue barrels?
 Mostly we're ok but several digs I have we are going to need some due to space confinement
 What's a barrel weigh full?
 nice digs


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Hey, Rick, what's with all the plastic drums? We've never used anything like that out thisaway. Just a few 5 gal buckets for the shards, is all we ever need. Pile the dirt on the tarps for the go-back.


----------



## madman (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

hey rick nice finds and great pixs! you know when you privy guys say you found alot of commons? well wed love to see em ..............  mike


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Heck with those tarps,this method is so easy and fast.Step1... dump and roll,the fill goes in.Repeat step 1. We have a place in 3 towns we dig in to store the barrels so we never have to go far to get them.They fit inside each other.I can get 8 on my  little S10.We will  use a tarp if the pit is more then 10 barrels,most times we don't need 10.So the end result is,there is no fill on the ground. 
   If you look way,way back on the threads,you will see the conflicting theory's this subject had.  For (me) its the very best theory,fast and efficient,  the way to dig and fill in a pit.Everybody has there own thing.If you like to shovel 20.000 shovels of dirt vs dumping 10 barrels its thats cool,but I like my barrels []
   You can get the barrels at factory's that make flavorings for food items.(free)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Mike when I say commons I mean slicks no embossing,just plan Jane's.But I will take pix next time []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Privy like I said in the other post you can get them at factory's that make flavorings for food or where they make beads for art type stuff.Thats where we get them.I don't know whats around your way but you can look in the phone book for places that have them. 

  How heavy are they full? very heavy! [8D] what you have to do is make sure they are just barrellengthh away form the pit,then just slam um down hard,it brakes it up little,then just roll it a bit and tip it.waalaa


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Thanks Matt,how great it worked we will never know []


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Great finds ,great pics too ,vd mouthwash that is weird!  Thanks for posting


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Well Digs I checked out the name Dr Moore and found a few things about him,and it mentioned (VD mouth wash) but I'm sure it was used on other places as well [:'(] but I agree its still weird.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 8, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Which Moore do you figure made that one. It reminds me a bit of Luther Moore's Revealed remedy bottles.


----------



## coalbottlemolly (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Rick, I have always noticed your digs using the barrels.  That is a good idea, I also remember telling privydigger that maybe to further that method, I have access to heavy duty conveyor rollers ( the kind you see in factories for sliding boxes down an assembly line),  Cut a piece of plywood a little larger than the diameter of the barrel, set the plywood on the rollers, set the barrel on the plywood and fill the barrel. Once it is full slide it out of the way to the back of the rollers, and repeat process. When filling in,Slide the last barrel filled into the hole and reverse the process. I know this wont work in certain areas of tight confines, but it saves the back from lugging the full barrels back into the hole


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

hey rick ,great to see ya digging good stuff here in the lehigh valley.i was dump digging yesterday came out with a few keepers but went to baltimore show today instead of digging.it would have been a good day to dig but had fun at the show anyway. DAVE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

The Doc s name I found was Dr Irwin Moore,there were a few names on the V.D topic I am not sure who really made it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

That roller method would be nice,considering my back is getting older along with the rest of me 

  Most of the yards we do are small,so your right, it wouldn't work there.But good idea for the future privy digger.How about a electric conveyor belt!!  []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Whats up Dave,are you from the area?


----------



## THE BADGER (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

yes rick,im right here in bethlehem.i started metal detecting about 8 years ago but once i started finding the old glass i got major hooked.now ive been digging locally as well as in new jersey .found out early on how protective people were about sites so i pretty much went and learned from internet and trial and error.i have a few sites now that im trying to find the privies at but that isnt exactly my specialty if the bottles are there though they should be old.i have followed your stories in the magazines and now on the internet i enjoy them and hope you have more its great to see someone else who's intent on getting those bottles out of the ground.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

There is an early MOORES MYRRHINE TOOTHWASH from Phila,PA. Not sure what his first name was. Dont think it was VD related. 
 There were a lot of different STD related medicines made but very few actually had explicit embossing indicating that fact. Quite a rare item there.


----------



## wedigforyou (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

privvydigger, any place that would use chemicals in bulk would probably have those blue drums. The steel ones are getting harder to find as companies are going to plastic.  Try your local water treatment plant.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Ok  I didn't realize you were the same Dave I talked to from my site.Thanks and Good luck on those pits & dumps


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Rick, you always find interesting items.  I'm still thinking of that Ricin bottle.  The VD one is cool.  Why would it be used as a mouthwash, though?  You'll have to come dig with us.  We know some good privies we haven't dug here yet.  Joe and I have one lined up for the spring at a friend's house.  I'm looking forward to that one!  Spring can't come soon enough!


----------



## Stardust (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Always fun to see what you pull out of Good Old Mother Earth. I believe I have a matching small platter to the cup you pulled out. That was neat to see. AS always I enjoy all your pics. Good Luck as the weather will eventually get better and stay better. Oh, Loved that puppy getting ready to go off to be trained as a rescue dog. I believe that was in your pics online. Nice photo and a beautiful pup!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Well Reds I think it was used both ways, applied to the infected areas, and in the mouth, as a wash for sores and what ever else may be lurking in there.I know its sick but you asked [] Thats what I read any way.If you look on mouthwash bottles today  it says (antiseptic).I am sure it didn't work a lick but the bottle looked good so they bought it .I'm glad they did 
  Your right I do find the weird chit,maybe weirdness is drawn to me or vise a versa.[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Star it is not actually Mother Earth, its more like Father Fill.The ground we dig is not true ground.The first few inches is earth,the rest is fill from the 19th century, ash,clay caps,sand etc from when they filled the pits in back in the day.
  Paul got that cup,does the platter have a humming bird on it?
    Rescue dog? I don't remember that,I don't think it was me that put it up.


----------



## Stardust (Mar 9, 2009)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Father Fill, [] of course.. I should have known.
 Silly me, now I know. THE cup pattern
 yes, looks the same, got it at a little yard sale in maine.
 i had to have it. [] that same night i saw the same man at
 an auction in new hampshire. i'm sure that's where it came
 from. he looked like he had weekly yard sales of glass and
 china. wish i could go back to that auction again. oh,
 what fun we had! [] []


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jan 3, 2011)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

That Dr. Moore's is an awesome medicine!  You definitely need to post a picture of it when it's cleaned up.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2011)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*



> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> That Dr. Moore's is an awesome medicine!Â  You definitely need to post a picture of it when it's cleaned up.


 
 Here you go RIB. Its been cleaned up for a while now,I just never posted it on this thread []


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 5, 2011)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Very nice bottle. I still havent seen an undamaged one for sale.  Must be a PA item, thats were they seem to come from.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 5, 2011)

*RE: Day #2 not a loaded pit but got a few cool things..*

Yeah Gunth this thread is 2 years old remember you told me you saw a broken one at a show?


----------

